# Unsubscribe to Supporting Membership



## Gemini (Mar 29, 2012)

Not that anyone would ever consider such a thing, but because your annual supporting membership is auto renewal, what is the process to unsubscribe should the need arise?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 29, 2012)

Method 1: Log into your Paypal account, find the Subscription and hit "Unsubscribe".

Method 2: Send a polite email to me and ask me to dig through the list on my end and cancel it.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

Method three...become a lifetime supporting member for one payment with no recurring charges


----------



## Gemini (Mar 30, 2012)

Carol said:


> Method three...become a lifetime supporting member for one payment with no recurring charges


That's kind of where I was going with my initial post as to _why _someone would want to terminate, but after re-reading what I wrote, I clearly missed the mark. Not even the same zip code would be more accurate. Good save, girl!


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2012)

A suggestion:  If you do that (and great if you can!), send Bob a message as well, to make sure he's aware and you don't get billed as a supporting member AND pay for a lifetime.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2012)

I try to check on those cases but if anyone has billing concerns just shoot me a pm and I'll gladly check into them for you.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 30, 2012)

I have entirely too much fun here not to re-up and help support it. That said, I have a strong dislike for being "locked" into things without a built-in ejection seat. To Carol's point, it may just be easier to go long term from jump. 

Oh yea, also in the Taekwondo section, some guy named Gemini has a sticky promoting membership with a $15.00 annual fee. The old geezer's info is probably as outdated as his tube socks and could use an "update".


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2012)

Gemini said:


> I have entirely too much fun here not to re-up and help support it. That said, I have a strong dislike for being "locked" into things without a built-in ejection seat. To Carol's point, it may just be easier to go long term from jump.
> 
> Oh yea, also in the Taekwondo section, some guy named Gemini has a sticky promoting membership with a $15.00 annual fee. The old geezer's info is probably as outdated as his tube socks and could use an "update".



Just as long as they don't go updating the old geezer himself.  We kinda like him the way he is


----------



## Gemini (Mar 30, 2012)

Carol said:


> Just as long as they don't go updating the old geezer himself.  We kinda like him the way he is


I appreciate the sentiment, but there's no threat of that. Replacement parts for this old model were discontinued long ago. :mst:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2012)

Point me at any old threads that are outdated and I'll update them.

As to the memberships themselves, they're appreciated.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 30, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Point me at any old threads that are outdated and I'll update them.


I only looked for stickies because everything else would have long since been buried. This is all i was able to find. Otherwise, I think you're good.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...hip-Rates-as-of-1-1-2010&highlight=membership

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...ss-Supporting-Membership&highlight=membership


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

